# question regarding my green card



## madster39 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was just wondering if i can petition for a fiance visa? I was on a H1B visa and recently got my greencard. Can i petition for it with my green card or is it something i have to wait until i become a citizen.

Appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

madster39 said:


> I was just wondering if i can petition for a fiance visa? I was on a H1B visa and recently got my greencard. Can i petition for it with my green card or is it something i have to wait until i become a citizen.
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> Thanks


You can't petition for a fiancée visa but you could petition for a spouse after you were married. There's an awful long wait, and you may well make it to citizen before she gets to the end of the line, in which case she'd jump to the front of the line anyway!

Rock and a hard place. Should've married before you got the green card. Spilt milk and all that.

Look to see if there's some way she could stay here in non-immigrant status, e.g. student, entrepreneur or H1b or L1 employer sponsorship.


----------

